# Is your fursona's fur colour congruent with your real hair colour?



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2012)

Bare with me whilst I create an obviously horrid and fiddly poll. 

I was wondering for those of you with fursonas whether your real hair colour influences the choice of colour for your fursona's fur [or whether you dye your hair to reflect a choice of fursona]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 21, 2012)

I used to have a green mohawk like my fursona.
But I had to get rid of it because of work.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I used to have a green mohawk like my fursona.
> But I had to get rid of it because of work.



Aww that's a shame. :\


----------



## Zenia (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, not her fur color so much... though I do have LOADS of grey. But her regular head hair is like mine. Dark, wavy and reeeeeally long.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 21, 2012)

My hair is naturally brown, but my fursona is a jet black.

I'd consider the red streak in his bangs, but I'd much rather prefer some blonde highlights irl, or perhaps some purple.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 21, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Well, not her fur color so much... though I do have LOADS of grey. But her regular head hair is like mine. Dark, wavy and reeeeeally long.



This, minus the long and wavy part. My hair's about medium-length, as is my character's.
And, not to pry, but is that your 'sona in your signature? Idk why, but I find her expression funny.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 21, 2012)

Oddly enough, my skin color matches my Fursona's fur. My hair, however, does not. But it works out either way because my fursona already has my kind of hair. :3


----------



## Zenia (Jul 21, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> And, not to pry, but is that your 'sona in your signature? Idk why, but I find her expression funny.


That it is.


----------



## Lightwave (Jul 21, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I used to have a green mohawk like my fursona.
> But I had to get rid of it because of work.



Thats a damn shame. All the great things that professionalism has to disagree with. So sad.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 21, 2012)

My hair color actually matches my fursona reference, just from species' characteristics. (Depending on how you look at it, striped hyenas can go more towards grey or brown for the mane, and the artist had no idea of my real hair color.)


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 21, 2012)

My fursona fur is mostly red because red is one of my favorite.


----------



## Teal (Jul 21, 2012)

I have dark brown hair and my fursona has purple-pink.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 21, 2012)

My fursona has no hair lol, he be covered in scales, though he does have similar tastes in clothing as I do.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 21, 2012)

Hair color? No. Come to think of it, my fursona just has a normally fuzzy type animal head with nothing special. On the other hand when it comes to elsewhere, I have real divided tan lines with a darker tan around where black fur would be on my fursona's legs and arms.

While an interesting kind of match, it just makes me look hilariously like a redneck when I take my shirt off or wear shorts.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 22, 2012)

My fursona's hair is dark brown like mine, but doesn't always have the same style.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2012)

Not even close.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 22, 2012)

I made my derpsona's feathers to match roughly the same colors that I tend to wear. So mostly dark things, green things, and stuff with high-contrast. 

She'd look funny with waist-length dirty blond feathers o-o


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 22, 2012)

Well my hair is jet black, but ables fur is orange, black, white, and green. And his hair is also jet black but it has blonde streaks.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 22, 2012)

Zaxxeh said:


> I'm a ginger, and my fursona is a red fox.



Small world.


----------



## furspot (Jul 22, 2012)

Mostly bald, with a shaved head, usta be red.  I could never do that to a cheetah.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2012)

Shit, cast the wrong vote. I need to wake up more.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 27, 2012)

I have ginger hair, but Earth has jet black fur. So no.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2012)

When I first created my sona, I made his hair brown like mine. And now all of a sudden my hair is close to black for some reason. Dammit.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 29, 2012)

My Mascot is dark grey-brown with a white stripe; the same colours as an actual Honey Badger. The general rule with my characters is that their colours match up to their species' real life counterparts.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 29, 2012)

My hair is a stupidly blond color, non of my fursonas share this.


----------



## Namba (Jul 29, 2012)

My fursona thingamajig... it doesn't even have a definite design anymore. Just think of a normal reindeer and that's him. I can't be bothered with being all fancy and crap.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> My fursona thingamajig... it doesn't even have a definite design anymore. Just think of a normal reindeer and that's him. I* can't be bothered with being all fancy and crap.*



I think some people overcomplicate fursonas to make them unique, it's nice not to go overboard. ^^


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 29, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I think some people overcomplicate fursonas to make them unique, it's nice not to go overboard. ^^



I agree with this- it can be simple, yet unique.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm blond and my fursona is a skunk with more or less all black hair.


Sooo... No.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

I think that this so far suggests people choose dark coloured fursonas more often regardless of their own hair colour, would you agree?


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

_My fursona has a mixture of colours, some the same as my hair.

_Yep, thats me


----------



## ShiroXIX (Aug 4, 2012)

I have red hair. His fur is blond like my natural hair, but his head-hair is red like mine.


----------



## Antidaeophobia (Aug 9, 2012)

My hair is almost always hot pink and white so I made my pony icon to match me- however, I tried a new color (aqua and white) and I'm considering doing my fursona in those two colors. I think hot pink for my costume would be to overbearing and aqua and white is my second go to hair color combo.


----------



## Anubite (Aug 9, 2012)

My hair color is dark brown, the color of my sonas hair is blue and orange in spots, just a little bit different.


----------



## TaurenOnASnowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

Whenever I have a sunburn. Then, no, not at all. The hair, not either, mine is a dark brown half (insert hilarious bleep sound)ed buzz cut, his is more of a grey-black mane type of thing, with a few bang hairs goin' down on the forehead.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine doesn't have hair unless I feel like drawing some for whatever reason.


----------



## Neithie (Sep 2, 2012)

Originally it was the same but developed to what it is now. I would *love* to have the same colour hair as my fursona but unfortunately unique and colourful doesn't sit well in grown-up land


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 5, 2012)

If i ever get round to designing one i dont think i'll put hair, prefer just fur. But as for fur colours i think im going to have a mixture of black, grey, and cyan maybe. Its annoying because i like those colours and always have, but i noticed they seem to be the most popular colours out there so it'll look like im copying >_<


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> If i ever get round to designing one i dont think i'll put hair, prefer just fur. But as for fur colours i think im going to have a mixture of black, grey, and cyan maybe. Its annoying because i like those colours and always have, but i noticed they seem to be the most popular colours out there so it'll look like im copying >_<



Bleh, who cares if it they're popular colours, if you like them use them.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 10, 2012)

I've got dark brown hair that I sometimes dye red, and my fursona has gray/silver fur and hair.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 10, 2012)

I have brown hair; my assortment of self-representative characters are usually blond haired and have yellow fur/scales/feathers/whatever.  Similarly my eyes are brown and my char's eyes are usually green.  I have once played: a coppery red feathered bipedal dragon, a sky blue bipedal dragon, a white feral dragon with blue eyes which transformed into a similarly white/blue human, and a brown wolf anthro.  I've had my real hair dyed black, red, and blue.

(On a semi-related note, I REALLY dislike furry chars that have head hair a different color than their fur/scales/feathers.  It usually looks really incongruous and illogical.  Hacky and amateur.  But, it's ok if the head hair color matches the color of some other extremities (tail, wings, dorsal stripe, forearms and lower legs, and/or belly) but not the main body's color.  That kind of pattern can be seen in some kinds of animals.


----------



## Kostvel (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine is close, but my real hair colour is darker than my fursonas. And not as long, I keep it buzzed short.


----------



## Moss (Sep 16, 2012)

My fursona's hair is kind of a creamy off white, and my natural hair is blond, so.. Kind of? 
My hair is currently a mixture of pinks, and my fursona dyes her hair as well, so, again, kind of?


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh, we're not even close... My hair is died maroon right now.. and Kira has Yellow fur over most of her.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 17, 2012)

I have red-blonde hair, my fursona has white feathers. A bird with blonde hair would look weird.


----------



## Jallycyn (Sep 17, 2012)

My fursona's fur is similar to the colour mine is currently dyed (blonde, but natural blonde rather than beach blonde.) Her actual hair, however, is light brown with red and gold tones. It went with her overall colour scheme better.


----------



## Percy (Sep 17, 2012)

My fursona has hair similar to my real hair.

His fur is a much different color, being white with black marks.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 18, 2012)

jorinda said:


> I have red-blonde hair, my fursona has white feathers. A bird with blonde hair would look weird.


Depends what kind of bird, really.  Chocobos are blond by default, probably inspired by the fact that chickens are often that color.  Then there are golden eagles, goldfinches, canaries... several kinds of yellow birds.


----------

